# Aching after training.....



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

How long is it before your aching stops completely from when you have finished training???

Sometimes I will ache for 3-4 days, sometimes quite badly when I find it a struggle to put my hands in my back pocket! Or my chest will ache a lot when Im laying on my side.

Anyone else find this???

I know you should ache a day or so afterwards but didn't know if I was aching too long and something is not quite right.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lauren said:


> How long is it before your aching stops completely from when you have finished training???
> 
> Sometimes I will ache for 3-4 days, sometimes quite badly when I find it a struggle to put my hands in my back pocket! Or my chest will ache a lot when Im laying on my side.
> 
> ...


I reckon a day or two max of light aches is ok, but when you struggle to dip your hand in your pocket thats too much pain (unless its a good excuse not to be able to buy the next round.......note to self..  ).

Its good to feel the muscles have worked a dy or two later but thats all


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

any suggestions why this is then and ways to prevent it???


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

stretch out after? warm up properly...if u have done that then grin and bear it!!

i find legs ache for days and days!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ok what sort of warm up routines do you guys do???

I always do a couple of warm set on the exercise Im about to do with light weights.

I try and stretch throughout the day, if I remember........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i stretch straight after my workout doesnt take long..a couple of mins really.. dont stretch a cold muscle.... so dont do em throughout the day....

i normally do a lil walk/jog on the treadmill for a few mins just to get loose and the blood flowing thena few warm up sets


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I was told by my sports massage guy to stretch throughout the day, nothing major, just like rolling shoulders back and forth, stretching your arm across your chest and stretching your arms behind your back. He told me to do this as my traps are like rocks, they are soooo tight its unbelieveable. Can be quite painful at times.

I may try and do a little jog then to begin with, thanks DB.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> I was told by my sports massage guy to stretch throughout the day, nothing major, just like rolling shoulders back and forth, stretching your arm across your chest and stretching your arms behind your back. He told me to do this as my traps are like rocks, they are soooo tight its unbelieveable. Can be quite painful at times.
> 
> I may try and do a little jog then to begin with, thanks DB.


everyone is different i guess.. i was always told not to strtch a cold muscle..one of those things i guess...

just just get ur heart rate up and get looe and it should be better imo... just hold some nice long stretches at the end of ur workout :lift:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> (unless its a good excuse not to be able to buy the next round.......note to self..  ).


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

maybe you could be over training, i must admit apart from when i do legs im very slack at warming up etc, but i rarely suffer that badly from any soreness due to training, maybe im not training hard enough, lol

Although on every set i pyrmid up to my heavy working set, of which that set is balls to the wall.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I dont think Im over training tbh.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i dont ache if i'm overtrained imo... i just feel very lethargic(sp) and lifts go down and have no stamina imo.....


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

My calves ache for days after training them...Kind of like a permanant tight feeling...


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

try eating pineapple when u find your muscles really aching, it contain bromelain which is good for dulling muscle aches.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sweet_FA said:


> try eating pineapple when u find your muscles really aching, it contain bromelain which is good for dulling muscle aches.


good call


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Sweet FA, will stock up on some this weekend.


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

Lauren said:


> How long is it before your aching stops completely from when you have finished training???
> 
> Sometimes I will ache for 3-4 days, sometimes quite badly when I find it a struggle to put my hands in my back pocket! Or my chest will ache a lot when Im laying on my side.
> 
> Anyone else find this???


yes, i find this when i'm lying on my side but i don't get it until the day after i have worked chest. its just doms, but i'm not sure if getting it all the time is a good thing.


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I only tend to ache for days after training when i do high volume workouts. When I do more HIT style as I am now, no matter how often I train I dont tend to ache for more than a day maximum.

Call me strange, but i actually quite like the aching from hard training. Its a 'good' pain. At least I know I've hit the spot...


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

agreed - when uping the intensity i dont really get DOMS but if i do a workout with more volume i can get it quite bad -

legs sometimes hurt for about 4-5 days no matter how i train them - esp if i've had a week or two off


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

2 - 3 days max

It could be your diet or not enough sleep wich aid your recovery!



Lauren said:


> How long is it before your aching stops completely from when you have finished training???
> 
> Sometimes I will ache for 3-4 days, sometimes quite badly when I find it a struggle to put my hands in my back pocket! Or my chest will ache a lot when Im laying on my side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foz1 (Jun 28, 2004)

I tend to ache more when doing alot of cardio. Usually for around 24-48 hours after.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I cant say I ever really ache too much after working out anymore, and if I do its not for long!


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Since were talking about muscle aches - I have a question - If your muscles dont ache after a workout - say the next day - does this mean they havent been trained hard enough or does it mean they have been trained to much - or does it just mean that due to the amounts of gear you intake - your body recovers faster so you dont ache as much?

For example -

my chest is always saw the next day as are my thighs, calves, abs, back (to a certain degree.

However my traps, and bi's - tris never really ache.

Does this mean anything?

My arms are 19 in so somethings happening to them

My traps are one of my best bodyparts

I just cant seem to get my arms to get saw - and I dont understand why -

For my bis I do standing ez curls - wrists cant take straight bar

standing aulternate dumbell curl

then i finish with either machine preacher or barbel preacher.

2 working sets each around 10 reps

Any input would be great.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

i have overtrained my arms and chest the last two weeks  and im aching for it now i get that aching feelings spesh when i lie on my side my chest hurts, but theyre aching a gud bit atm and i trained them yesterday, they shud get ok after tomorrow though

the guy i used to train with said that the aching eventualy stops after you have been training for a year or so, but a few of you have been training a good while and still get it, he was chatting **** me thinks lol


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

don't think so? who remembers the first time they trained legs and they day after


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

oh for the love of jesus i do!


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Since were talking about muscle aches - I have a question - If your muscles dont ache after a workout - say the next day - does this mean they havent been trained hard enough or does it mean they have been trained to much - or does it just mean that due to the amounts of gear you intake - your body recovers faster so you dont ache as much?
> 
> For example -
> 
> ...


sore not saw


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

excellent post!!!


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

the worst is the gym i use, when ur leaving you have to walk downstairs and straight after legs most people just fall down lol spesh beginners lol


----------



## spiritse (Dec 29, 2005)

Deano! said:


> the worst is the gym i use, when ur leaving you have to walk downstairs and straight after legs most people just fall down lol spesh beginners lol


The Gym i use the mens changing room is on the 2nd floor, womens gym is on the 1st floor and they're changing room


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

You know when you've trained legs properly when you have to drive home the whole way in 2nd gear!

With an answer to your question Lauren, I think it all depends on your structure - As plenty have said my legs ache for days and I walk like I've sh1t myself, my triceps ache a bit as does chest for a day, but thats it. How often do you train your bodyparts? once/week? more/ less?


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

i like to and do stretch between sets and after my work out plus use soem glutamine never have any pain for more than a couple of days ..


----------

